# Da polishers ? Any gooduns in shops?



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

I Fancy getting a da polisher this weekend to give my tt a treat. Anyone know of any gooduns from argos or Halfords somewhere easy to pickup etc.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

Halfords actually now sell the meguiers one, seems to be a good start and I'm sure Argos do a cheap challenger one.


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

But just seen the halfords price! Very high!
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... reId=10001
Doesn't help you get one over the weekend but I got this a few years ago and for the price it's been great!
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_721.html


----------



## gtime (Mar 19, 2016)

Doesn't look bad for money but I'm no expert!
http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product ... 645777.htm


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

I second the DAS6 from CYC - I bought this last weekend.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... d_721.html

Just set up an alert when it's back in stock.


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks guys Halfords do the das6 pro for 120 which don't seem bad

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HP ... er/18-3597
£60. Bargain, I have one at it's well worth the money


----------



## JBell93 (Aug 25, 2013)

arpuc said:


> http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597
> £60. Bargain, I have one at it's well worth the money


That really is a bargain, shame its out of stock!


----------



## Pentaxian (Mar 28, 2014)

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/das6-pro-p ... w-polisher
Try this one - 6mtr flex + a 5 & 6 inch plate.also bought a 2.5 inch plate plus numerous pads. Only used it once so far but very good and easy to handle


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Pentaxian said:


> https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/das6-pro-power-plus-850w-polisher
> Try this one - 6mtr flex + a 5 & 6 inch plate.also bought a 2.5 inch plate plus numerous pads. Only used it once so far but very good and easy to handle


I bought a Das 6 pro a few years ago, brilliant bit of kit. Had a small area of orange peel on one of the cars, a denim disk and a fine cut paste did an amazing job of removing it.

VT


----------



## Will225 (Apr 15, 2016)

is a DA y any better or less risky than a rotary? I have been using a Flex rotary for a couple of years and not burnt any paint yet. Luck or judgement ?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Will225 said:


> is a DA y any better or less risky than a rotary? I have been using a Flex rotary for a couple of years and not burnt any paint yet. Luck or judgement ?


Could be skill  .....one I don't possess by the way. 

VT


----------

